# Whivh? Hair Dryer for Motorhome



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Mrs Woman wants a hair dryer to be always available whilst "on tour", so I guess I need to buy a 12volt.

Anyone any experience of the few 12v hair dryers that seem to be available?
One I've seen quotes a power comsuption of 160watts. 

Shirley that can't be enough - even for a mouse's wig?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Havent seen any 12v hair driers

We have a 1500W (6A) drier from ???????? a high street supermarket

We can run it on 4A without blowing the fuses by keeping the heat/speed down

Its just a matter of searching round and only washing her hair when on hook up


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Now! there's an idea. A retractable high level hose in bathroom connected to blown hot air on board heating sytem with a control valve to direct all air to the retractable hose' built in hair dryer'.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi NormanB, I think 160 watts is about 13 amps, couldn't run that for long or you'd have a flat battery.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi NormanB

You can buy a 12volt hairdryer from accessory dealers one of which is

Link to Road Pro <<<<<<<,click here

BUT...........IMHO do not bother, 12volt hairdryers are about as much use as a chocolate teapot . If you do buy one, maybe out of curiosity, you will find that they come with a fitted cigar lighter plug and they consume 15amps which is just about the limit for the cigar lighter connection After using it about three times you will (if the fuse has stood the strain) have managed to cook the wiring and the connectors of the cigar lighter :roll: but not much hairdrying will have been done :lol:

The options for hairdrying in the van seem to be:
1. Wait till you are on a hook up and use a low wattage 240 volt dryer
2. Use the campsite dryer...if there is one
3. Park up in a Tescos car park, wash hair, walk to the store washroom and dry hair with the hand dryers :roll: 
4.Buy a high wattage invertor to power a low wattage 240 volt dryer (many friends have done this it works but expensive)
5. Talk to your wifes hairdresser and get him/her to persuade your wife that a very short cut would suit her ( worked for us :lol: )
6. Buy a generator

Mike


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hair dryers*

Many thanks for these helpful replies!

I feel I must heed the warning about (160watts) 13A draining the battery quickly and, more importantly, cooking the cigar lighter circuit wiring.

And who needs a chocolate teapot anyway? I love the elegance and ecomony of the Tesco solution! We'll do without a 12v dryer!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Hey you wont believe how many hairdrivers management can use
220/240 volt variety
12v available most accessory shops
Gas !! yes works of cigarette lighter gas
I kid you not they can be found in our van


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dodger,

I am not sure what you have in your van ..a gas powered hairdryer...do you mean a Braun Hotbrush? that is the only gas powered one I can think of.

A while back on the old forum discussion took place about develping an attachment that fitted onto an outlet from the blown air, I cannot remember who was doing the experimenting but I think it did not come to anything...BUT if someone could invent a truly portable, maybe gas heated and 12volt powered hairdryer I am sure they would sell. NormanB is not the only motorhomer being pestered to do something about a hairdryer :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I could always lend her one of mine :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spykal wrote;



> A while back on the old forum discussion took place about develping an attachment that fitted onto an outlet from the blown air, I cannot remember who was doing the experimenting but I think it did not come to anything


Dusted off the archives Mike and heres that 'experiment' that sadly didn't work or chuggalugs and me would be millionaires by now :roll: :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-20728-.html#20728

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-2688-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-32447-.html#32447

pete.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*Gas Powered Hair Dryer.........*

My father-in-law is a very clever and ingenious fella. They have been caravaning for many years and he built his own hair dryer that I'm sure he should patent!

I haven't seen it but I believe a part sits over gas ring on the hob and then a small 12v fan blows the hot air up the tube to be directed at the mother-in-law's damp head.

Obviously there are some safety concerns but I'm sure something could be designed to make it reasonably safe and easy to use.

I'm sure there's a huge market for it.

Meanwhile, looks like I'm buying a generator to power Carol's 1000w 240v hair dryer and the air conditioning!

Dave and Carol.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Daveandcarol
Sorry to dissappoint but that idea was marketed as a caravanners hairdryer-perhaps your father in law is not telling you the truth, you maight be in for a legacy!!
Norman there is a Jewish sect which require the women to wear wigs in public- have you thought of converting? Only problem is losing the bacon butties in the morning!!


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot...

So where can I buy a 'caravanners hairdryer' ?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

daveandcarol said:


> Hi Bigfoot...
> 
> So where can I buy a 'caravanners hairdryer' ?


hello dave & carol

I bought my 12volt hairdrier from an camping caravan accesory shop.

I let my hair partly dry naturallywhile have breakfast or whatever then finish off with 12 volt drier.

Motorhomer


----------



## mamitse (Nov 13, 2017)

*look what i found!*

http://www.ixoosolutions.com/

i have it installled, and it works perfect!!!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Mamitse,

You are 12 years behind on this one.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've posted this before.
Buy a 12v clip-on dash fan. Clip it on above the gas hob. Light a gas ring, turn on the fan, direct the fan towards hair......instant warm air hair dryer.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have an inverter and a switchable 650w / 1300w hairdryer. If on hook up then it can be used for as long as is required and if on the batteries then just a shortish time on 650w.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’ve never used a hair dryer 

And I doubt it would benifit me 

In my younger days I had waist length hair 

Now it’s only shoulder length because I can’t be bothered

But it’s healthy, it shines 

Which is more than can be said for the rest of me 

But I so admire those who can style their hair with dryer 

In the van for me it’s about relaxing, clean and natural 

But then again I’ve been married for 53 yrs 

And he doesn’t shave that often when we travel, once a rugged look , now a bit unkept 

But I know this guy well 

And shaved wouldn’t change his kindness 

And a hairdryer wouldn’t change me either 

It was so long ago that we thought the way we looked was important , and that was great 

But now we look at each other 

And know it’s non of those things 

It’s a lifetime spent together , raising children , agreeing, disagreeing 

And he still looks good to me 

Even if it cancer has taken its toll and things will never be the same again

But I digress , I always do 

But you expect to tutt and say I do 

So where was I 

Yes I’m jealous of those who use a hairdryer to style their hair 

Sandra


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Norman I have a spare 850 watt hair drier from china if you want it . postage only 
It is brand new nice and compact and bought for same reason you are looking.
Only problem was it was advertised as 500wat and my inverter is only 500 watt so never tried it.
Said it was wrong one so they just sent another and it works well with our inverter.

You would more than likely need a 1000w inverter to run this .

Yiou are welcome if you want to give it a try


Martin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

mamitse said:


> http://www.ixoosolutions.com/
> 
> i have it installled, and it works perfect!!!


I have my doubts. What is "on site heating" do we think.

That product claims to be made in the EU yet they couldn't find an English speaker to proof read their guff. Amusingly they seem to be saying they will persecute anyone who infringes their idea. That's rather extreme isn't it? What does unautorised mean please?

" ..... all unautorised uses, reproductions and copies of the product or any part will be legally persecuted."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is persecution still allowed???


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It must be, they say it's legal!


----------

